# France/Spain, to go or not to go?



## rabW (Mar 8, 2022)

Decision nearly made, to cancel euro trip. Tunnel booked, route worked out, aires and campsites sorted, but practicalities, prices, fuel supply concerns, conscience about Ukranian situation weighing heavily. 
Haven't cancelled tunnel or vet certificate visit yet but thought I'd ask on the forum, how's everyone else feeling? 
cheers, Rab


----------



## Jo001 (Mar 8, 2022)

Our plan is still to go, but in the past when we have had to change our tunnel crossing (entirely separate reason, someone fell off a step ladder and broke his arm so couldn’t drive, and I wasn’t driving the whole trip myself) the tunnel people were excellent. They pushed forward the date as far as possible - a year ahead - and said just to call when we wanted to rearrange. That might influence your choice.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 8, 2022)

The general situation does feel jittery right now, but the 'what if' question is *always* there in life no matter what.

Potential full scale war or no war, covid or no covid, fuel prices up or down, to be or not to be...? 

Very much depends on how risk averse you are as individuals?

If it was me currently in your position - i.e. no commitments, reliable moho and disposable income - I wouldn't be thinking twice.

I'd be racing down that tunnel like a rat down a drainpipe!!!  

PS. Neil's brother and his wife are off shortly for a package holiday break in Prague - that's a bit nearer the current conflict than some destinations and they aren't bothered one bit.


----------



## alcam (Mar 8, 2022)

rabW said:


> Decision nearly made, to cancel euro trip. Tunnel booked, route worked out, aires and campsites sorted, but practicalities, prices, fuel supply concerns, conscience about Ukranian situation weighing heavily.
> Haven't cancelled tunnel or vet certificate visit yet but thought I'd ask on the forum, how's everyone else feeling?
> cheers, Rab


I should be there now but fekkin doctors keep getting in the way ! Another appointment next week , hopefully get green light .
World situation would not be stopping me


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 8, 2022)

Take lots of first aid kits and send them on to the Ukraine.


----------



## groyne (Mar 8, 2022)

Currently in Portugal, fuel prices are rising (but  the pound has had a good run against the euro) we're not heading home early. Life is pretty normal apart from the mask wearing. 
We've enough cash,  but we'll reevaluate before we come back over in the autumn.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 8, 2022)

We came down through France and into Spain last week, no signs of fuel shortages


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 8, 2022)

Yes, it's a tough one. Don't cancel through guilt. Only if you genuinely are worried. 
Are you going far? Northern France is lovely especially down to the tip of Normandy. Then if things change to uncomfortable you are not far from home.


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 8, 2022)

No shortages of fuel in Spain at the moment and although now 1.50 euro for diesel, exchange rate up to near 1.20. Ukraine is at least a good day and a half travel so don't feel threatened.
I would say come but maybe adjust plans so you could make a quick dash home if needed.


----------



## Traveller (Mar 8, 2022)

Go for it Rab, me and the better half depart from Portsmouth on Sunday morning, final destination Portugal for nine weeks feeling very comfortable about the trip. Reading the replies I believe everybody agree's go go go!


----------



## Wully (Mar 8, 2022)

I say Go for it Rab Two years of Covid restrictions now the war in Ukraine fuel will be expensive and might even get more so but I’d go now before the asteroid strikes.


----------



## rabW (Mar 8, 2022)

thanks all, we've a two day hike from the highlands to factor in, appreciate all the comments. Never been to Cornwall, might hit a heat wave there! booked tunnel last November so a year's postponement runs until Nov this year. When's the asteroid due Wully?


----------



## Jo001 (Mar 8, 2022)

rabW said:


> so a year's postponement runs until Nov this year.


I might be wrong, but I *think* when we cancelled, the year ran from the date we made the cancellation. so that would give you until March 2023.


----------



## colinm (Mar 8, 2022)

2019 kept time away to minimum due to awaiting hip operation.
2020 Delayed op and Covid meant no long trips.
2021 Recovery from greatly delayed op and Covid meant no long trips.
2022 We're going, live life while you can, you never know what's around the corner.


----------



## Wully (Mar 8, 2022)

rabW said:


> thanks all, we've a two day hike from the highlands to factor in, appreciate all the comments. Never been to Cornwall, might hit a heat wave there! booked tunnel last November so a year's postponement runs until Nov this year. When's the asteroid due Wully?


Any day now Rab. I’ve started prepping just in case that nugget starts pressing red buttons were 20 miles from faslane so we’re toast. Van fuelled up and ready to go leave your keys under the mat we’re gonna head up your way.


----------



## rabW (Mar 8, 2022)

Jo001 said:


> I might be wrong, but I *think* when we cancelled, the year ran from the date we made the cancellation. so that would give you until March 2023.


Spoke with them this pm Jo, runs for us from date of booking.


----------



## Jo001 (Mar 8, 2022)

rabW said:


> Spoke with them this pm Jo, runs for us from date of booking.


Thanks for clarifying. Thinking back, I don’t think we had had it booked for very long before we had to cancel (did I mention someone fell off a step ladder and broke his arm??? ) so it probably felt like a year’s wiggle room for us.


----------



## GMJ (Mar 9, 2022)

rabW said:


> Decision nearly made, to cancel euro trip. Tunnel booked, route worked out, aires and campsites sorted, but practicalities, prices, fuel supply concerns, conscience about Ukranian situation weighing heavily.
> Haven't cancelled tunnel or vet certificate visit yet but thought I'd ask on the forum, how's everyone else feeling?
> cheers, Rab



We are in Spain and have been since the start of Feb. In terms of Covid I think you would feel safe: the Spanish have been exemplary in the use of masks and hand gels are everywhere. We feel safer here than we did back home tbh.

Haven't had to buy fuel since the start of the war so cant comment on that.


----------



## REC (Mar 9, 2022)

Portugal feels safe regarding covid, masks worn  and gel available. Fuel prices have shot up €1.57 end Jan now €1.71 in local cheapest supermarket. Ukraine is on news everywhere but don't think the situation is any different whether in UK or France, Spain, Portugal. Might avoid closer places but I would go for it, at the moment there always seems to be something to put us off. Travelling in your own self contained metal box is quite appealing?


----------



## rabW (Mar 9, 2022)

REC said:


> Portugal feels safe regarding covid, masks worn  and gel available. Fuel prices have shot up €1.57 end Jan now €1.71 in local cheapest supermarket. Ukraine is on news everywhere but don't think the situation is any different whether in UK or France, Spain, Portugal. Might avoid closer places but I would go for it, at the moment there always seems to be something to put us off. Travelling in your own self contained metal box is quite appealing?


I've become a terrible dithererer? Ruth. Decision soon or Val will disown me. I know political rants are verboten now but fputin fbrexit.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 9, 2022)

REC said:


> Portugal feels safe regarding covid, masks worn  and gel available. Fuel prices have shot up €1.57 end Jan now €1.71 in local cheapest supermarket. Ukraine is on news everywhere but don't think the situation is any different whether in UK or France, Spain, Portugal. Might avoid closer places but I would go for it, at the moment there always seems to be something to put us off. Travelling in your own self contained metal box is quite appealing?


And if you are "nuked" at least doing somethng you enjoy.
Ps I nearlly got knocked down by a bus today !  NO NOT REALLY but..............


----------



## Norfolk NewBoy (Mar 9, 2022)

We were on a CCC weekend meet when I noticed high flames from a BBQ on the other side of the field. 10 mins later an ambulance arrived.

Next day I asked the steward what had happened: old guy left his wife at home to enjoy a weekend away; had a heart attack, died! At least he was enjoying himself.

We would probably be booking a ferry to Spain (or at least the Tunnel) but 45y old SiL was diagnosed with a terminal brain tumour last August and we are the major supports for our daughter and granddaughter. You never know what is round the bend so make the most of it.

Gordon


----------



## rabW (Mar 9, 2022)

Norfolk NewBoy said:


> We were on a CCC weekend meet when I noticed high flames from a BBQ on the other side of the field. 10 mins later an ambulance arrived.
> 
> Next day I asked the steward what had happened: old guy left his wife at home to enjoy a weekend away; had a heart attack, died! At least he was enjoying himself.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Gordon, and the very best wishes to you all at a difficult time. Rab


----------



## Owlhouse (Mar 15, 2022)

Traveller said:


> Go for it Rab, me and the better half depart from Portsmouth on Sunday morning, final destination Portugal for nine weeks feeling very comfortable about the trip. Reading the replies I believe everybody agree's go go go!


Beat you to it - we leave Portsmouth Thursday night. Biscay weather looks calm (ish) so hoping for a good trip then Spain to Portugal for three months.


----------



## oppy (Mar 15, 2022)

Owlhouse said:


> Beat you to it - we leave Portsmouth Thursday night. Biscay weather looks calm (ish) so hoping for a good trip then Spain to Portugal for three months.


Are you going to Mikkis place again B ?
Take care and stay safe (at least you know the long way home !!
Regards to you and your carer from me and mine
Peter


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 16, 2022)

rabW said:


> I've become a terrible dithererer? Ruth. Decision soon or Val will disown me. I know political rants are verboten now but fputin fbrexit.


Go for it! If the worst happens and Putin goes nuclear, will you be safer in the Uk or Spain? Might as well enjoy yourself.


----------



## tidewatcher (Mar 16, 2022)

We are also looking at Spain and Portugal I a few weeks and logically there is no reason not to go. There is some uncertainty over fuel prices and perhaps supply but nothing that minor changes to the trip would not cover. So why is it that I feel uncomfortable about setting off? Perhaps it is a feeling of guilt to be having the freedom to head off, enjoy ourselves and in honesty indulge ourselves in new areas while people just like us are cowering in shelters and dying every day. Others are carrying out incredibly brave acts of resistance and others  are leaving their whole world behind and fleeing the terror.

if we do not go it will not change what is happening one jot. But you can’t help thinking about it.


----------



## Colinc (Mar 16, 2022)

Think about donating something to https://www.dec.org.uk/appeal/ukraine-humanitarian-appeal  ??


----------



## Lee (Mar 16, 2022)

I don't want to put a downer on travelling to France, Spain and Portugal but we're on the Algarve and working out which is the best ferry and the cheapest way to get home and I have worked out roughly it's going to cost approximately £450 in diesel to get to Dieppe or Cean and the Santander to Portsmouth ferry is approximately £590 one way.
So my suggestion is cost it out, then decide for yourself.


----------



## rabW (Mar 16, 2022)

tidewatcher said:


> We are also looking at Spain and Portugal I a few weeks and logically there is no reason not to go. There is some uncertainty over fuel prices and perhaps supply but nothing that minor changes to the trip would not cover. So why is it that I feel uncomfortable about setting off? Perhaps it is a feeling of guilt to be having the freedom to head off, enjoy ourselves and in honesty indulge ourselves in new areas while people just like us are cowering in shelters and dying every day. Others are carrying out incredibly brave acts of resistance and others  are leaving their whole world behind and fleeing the terror.
> 
> if we do not go it will not change what is happening one jot. But you can’t help thinking about it.


Exactly. We're booked for tunnel in two weeks, start our tour and really just see how things develop. Everything crossed for Ukrainians.


----------



## rugbyken (Mar 16, 2022)

also down on the algarve hoping to find a pitch at manta rota for the weekend to watch the rugby , it’s amazing since we never watch TV we’ve no bbc telling us we’re all doomed different perspectives down here fuel going silly same everywhere, with a combination of a heavy foot & 2.2 engine pulling 4.25 tonne im lucky to get 20 mpg fuel approaching £10 a gallon so for me the long ferry makes economic sense it’s prob £70 dearer than spending 3 days driving up through france hunting fuel on the way but going to just chill & enjoy what’s left of the time away


----------



## GMJ (Mar 17, 2022)

I paid 1.864€ a litre for diesel on the Spanish motorway yesterday...my first 3 figure fill up (105€ in total)


----------



## Owlhouse (Mar 17, 2022)

oppy said:


> Are you going to Mikkis place again B ?
> Take care and stay safe (at least you know the long way home !!
> Regards to you and your carer from me and mine
> Peter


Hi Peter,  We are spending a week or so getting down to the Algarve, probably have a rest at Mike's and see some family down there then slowly meander back through Portugal. Love to the boss.... Cheers B


----------



## alcam (Mar 17, 2022)

Q


tidewatcher said:


> We are also looking at Spain and Portugal I a few weeks and logically there is no reason not to go. There is some uncertainty over fuel prices and perhaps supply but nothing that minor changes to the trip would not cover. So why is it that I feel uncomfortable about setting off? Perhaps it is a feeling of guilt to be having the freedom to head off, enjoy ourselves and in honesty indulge ourselves in new areas while people just like us are cowering in shelters and dying every day. Others are carrying out incredibly brave acts of resistance and others  are leaving their whole world behind and fleeing the terror.
> 
> if we do not go it will not change what is happening one jot. But you can’t help thinking about it.


Quite correct 
One thing for sure all the concerns people had on here don't seem to have any basis . Travelling with Irish ferries today . Didn't even check the dog never mind have you got a return ticket , insurance , declaration d'honneur etc


----------



## peter palance (Mar 17, 2022)

rabW said:


> Decision nearly made, to cancel euro trip. Tunnel booked, route worked out, aires and campsites sorted, but practicalities, prices, fuel supply concerns, conscience about Ukranian situation weighing heavily.
> Haven't cancelled tunnel or vet certificate visit yet but thought I'd ask on the forum, how's everyone else feeling?
> cheers, Rab


dont do it. get off your ass and away, see you soon i said c. u.soon, hip hip and away. to nite is the nite. just get it rite ok.pj all the way


----------



## peter palance (Mar 17, 2022)

alcam said:


> I should be there now but fekkin doctors keep getting in the way ! Another appointment next week , hopefully get green light .
> World situation would not be stopping me


the world is your sea food. go for it. dont clam-up. dig your teeth in. you can have mine. they are on there way ok. ok.pj look outy for the bight


----------



## Colinc (Mar 17, 2022)

We head off Saturday


rabW said:


> Decision nearly made, to cancel euro trip. Tunnel booked, route worked out, aires and campsites sorted, but practicalities, prices, fuel supply concerns, conscience about Ukranian situation weighing heavily.
> Haven't cancelled tunnel or vet certificate visit yet but thought I'd ask on the forum, how's everyone else feeling?
> cheers, Rab


We are off through tunnel on Saturday.  France, Italy, Greece over two weeks for starters.  Then long spring run around the Peloponnese.  Back to UK July.   Have donated to the Ukraine charity too.


----------



## rabW (Mar 17, 2022)

peter palance said:


> dont do it. get off your ass and away, see you soon i said c. u.soon, hip hip and away. to nite is the nite. just get it rite ok.pj all the way


ok pj


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 17, 2022)

Colinc said:


> We head off Saturday
> 
> We are off through tunnel on Saturday.  France, Italy, Greece over two weeks for starters.  Then long spring run around the Peloponnese.  Back to UK July.   Have donated to the Ukraine charity too.


More than 90 days surely ...


----------



## Colinc (Mar 18, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> More than 90 days surely ...


Yes.  We are lucky enough to have Greek residence cards.  We got them three years ago when it was possible/relatively easy.  Really glad we did but sorry no longer an option.  We spend just over half the year there now to retain them.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 18, 2022)

We left Altea yesterday as the weather is not great for the next couple of weeks, but looking good in Brittany, so back to France for us.
We got fuel in Albir for 1.64 euro per litre, then again just outside Olite at 1.70.
But no signs of people queuing for fuel and no shortages


----------



## GMJ (Mar 18, 2022)

RichardHelen262 said:


> We left Altea yesterday as the weather is not great for the next couple of weeks, but looking good in Brittany, so back to France for us.
> We got fuel in Albir for 1.64 euro per litre, then again just outside Olite at 1.70.
> But no signs of people queuing for fuel and no shortages



We visited Altea back in Feb: what a lovely place it is too and the sea front will be very nice too when they finish the work there (unless they have by now?).


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Mar 18, 2022)

GMJ said:


> We visited Altea back in Feb: what a lovely place it is too and the sea front will be very nice too when they finish the work there (unless they have by now?).


They are still working on it


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 18, 2022)

Job for life I think with the Sea being so strong there but a great place to visit and spend time.


----------



## alun145 (Apr 1, 2022)

Any  Apps for cheaper diesel in Portugal? Victoria Gastiez E1.83 yesterday 30 March I’m using a diesel search app, pump with Euro symbol on front. It shows nothing for Portugal..


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 1, 2022)

Fuelflash.eu although not available as an app is easy. However for some reason Portugal is not showing on my iPad or android phone.

Someone recently suggested this site which seems to do the job. I have loaded Vitoria-Gasteiz, so it is showing current prices.





__





						Preço do Gasóleo - Preços dos combustíveis
					

Preço do gasóleo e gasóleo especial. ¡Atualizado, rápido e fácil! Encontra sobre OpenStreetMap e Leaflet os postos de abastecimento mais baratos e poupe até 10 euros por depósito. Geolocaliza os postos de abastecimento mais cercanos à tua posiçao em todo Portugal.




					www.komparing.com
				




Davy


----------



## TeamRienza (Apr 1, 2022)

I just received an update from the uk gov travel service. It would appear the sworn statement is no longer required for entry into France.





__





						Entry requirements - France travel advice
					

Latest FCDO travel advice for France including on entry requirements, safety and security and local laws and customs.




					www.gov.uk
				




This would appear to e confirmed yesterday by an article in the Connexxion website ( an English language news site).





__





						French News and Views in English | The Connexion
					






					www.connexionfrance.com
				




Scroll down the page to the section on Covid, although you may not be able to access it as it is a subscription site.

Davy


----------



## alcam (Apr 1, 2022)

TeamRienza said:


> I just received an update from the uk gov travel service. It would appear the sworn statement is no longer required for entry into France.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was rumoured a few weeks ago . 
There didn't appear to be much attention paid to it


----------



## REC (Apr 1, 2022)

alun145 said:


> Any  Apps for cheaper diesel in Portugal? Victoria Gastiez E1.83 yesterday 30 March I’m using a diesel search app, pump with Euro symbol on front. It shows nothing for Portugal..


€1.83 quite good ATM. The fuel flash.eu site seems to work on my phone in Portugal.


----------



## alun145 (Apr 5, 2022)

REC said:


> €1.83 quite good ATM. The fuel flash.eu site seems to work on my phone in Portugal.


1.83 was Bordeaux 
Now using Furl Flash thanks 
Now in Northern Portugal .Diesel here around 2.10-2.20, but some cheaper 

Two GPL outlets had different GPl connections to my Spanish one, they had a selection, but none fitted
Galp GPL gun fitted my Spanish connector


----------



## REC (Apr 5, 2022)

alun145 said:


> 1.83 was Bordeaux
> Now using Furl Flash thanks
> Now in Northern Portugal .Diesel here around 2.10-2.20, but some cheaper
> 
> ...


Paid €1.84 in Intermarche today. Prices dropping about 12c this week, apparently.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 6, 2022)

That's good news. On the ferry to France on Saturday evening


----------



## GMJ (Apr 6, 2022)

REC said:


> Paid €1.84 in Intermarche today. Prices dropping about 12c this week, apparently.



I think I read somewhere that the French Govt is putting out a subsidy this week on fuel so good news for you folks out there.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 6, 2022)

the subsidy in spain is 20% but they have to show on the receipt that they have taken it off,  so pump prices on signs etc are still at the full price quite confusing ,


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 6, 2022)

GMJ said:


> I think I read somewhere that the French Govt is putting out a subsidy this week on fuel so good news for you folks out there.


It is 15c per litre effective April 1st. No it's not a joke ...


----------



## Jmick (Apr 7, 2022)

We're postponing for the exact same reasons. Happy to continue staycationing for another year  - lucky that we can do that really .


----------



## colinm (Apr 7, 2022)

How do you spot a garage with deisel in Bedfordshire? Well that's simple there will be a queue of vans desperate to fill up.


----------



## TJBi (Apr 9, 2022)

Enjoying the freedom of touring France. Diesel cheaper than in the UK. No issues obtaining LPG.


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 9, 2022)

Enjoying our three month  circumnavigation of the Italian Appenines, just turned the corner of Italy’s big toe and on our way back up again. Glad we didn’t dither this time. Postponed two years on the run, at 76 good years for long trips must be running short, a case of do it while you can. We can read depressing news here just as well as at home…or not. We feel a lot safer here, mask wearing indoors the norm and on public transport, many even in the street. (Compare with those people queuing at Manchester Airport, packed together and scarcely a mask in sight). Our last fill of diesel worked out at £1.46 a litre. LPG everywhere. And we can find places to parkup everywhere, mostly free, and none of that apprehension you get in UK that someone is going rack up and move you on or issue a ticket or fine. Only place we had any hesitation about was a dodgy looking car park in Oppido Mamatea which we learned was home to 9 of the most powerful mafia clans! The haughty bloke with the flashy horse and trap, squinting down a nose like a Roman charioteers eyeing us up didn’t help! Even so in reality probably less threatening than a Lincolnshire parking warden.


----------



## groyne (Apr 10, 2022)

Haven't been home a week yet, but I'm already missing the coffee, cheese, wine, olives, bread, beer etc, etc. It always tastes better on the Continent.  I'd set off again tomorrow if they'd let me back in and Mrs G would go. 
Oh well, I'll just have to start planning for September.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 10, 2022)

groyne said:


> Haven't been home a week yet, but I'm already missing the coffee, cheese, wine, olives, bread, beer etc, etc. It always tastes better on the Continent.  I'd set off again tomorrow if they'd let me back in and Mrs G would go.
> Oh well, I'll just have to start planning for September.


I know exactly what you mean   

We are off to the SoF for a month from mid May and then Italy for a month from late August. Can't wat....


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 10, 2022)

Day one in France for me.

Traffic so light compared with UK, diesel now very cheap with the recent government subsidy, no potholes in the road. And on Sundays no lorries. That's a rule that should be applied in the UK.

I arrived at 5am in Dieppe. Very slow clearing customs and immigration. Clearly much slower now checking British arrivals who were the vast majority on board.


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 11, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> Day one in France for me.
> 
> Traffic so light compared with UK, diesel now very cheap with the recent government subsidy, no potholes in the road. And on Sundays no lorries. That's a rule that should be applied in the UK.
> 
> I arrived at 5am in Dieppe. Very slow clearing customs and immigration. Clearly much slower now checking British arrivals who were the vast majority on board.


If you fancy some potholes to feel at home come to Italy. The Provincial roads in the south would make a Romanian feel at home. A sea of potholes joined up by strips of fissured tarmac. At least the effect on travelling speed is an aid to fuel economy. Most state roads are ok, they must get all the money.


----------



## groyne (Apr 11, 2022)

> I arrived at 5am in Dieppe. Very slow clearing customs and immigration.



We went via the tunnel, they just asked if we'd turned the gas off when where going and drove straight off at Calais. It was the same coming back, except they didn't ask about the gas.

If you want potholes, turn off any motorway in Portugal.


----------



## Brockley (Apr 11, 2022)

Go for it, there’s no rehearsal. We’re currently at the Hill of Crosses in Lithuania, shortly we’ll be crossing into Poland through a gap less than 300 miles wide between Kaliningrad (Russian enclave) and Belarus which might as well be Russian. Therefore never more than 150 miles away from Russian influenced territories. 

Traveled from the Isle of Man throught the U.K. Netherlands, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Norway as far as the Arctic circle, back through Sweden, Finland, ferry over to Estonia, Latvia and currently in Lithuania. Some of that route was even closer to Russia. Highest fuel prices were in Scandinavia (obviously) at £2.15/ltr. It might be a long wait to see if fuel prices drop before travelling?

So far we’ve only met people staunchly defiant towards Russia’s ‘Special Operation’. When we crossed the border into Lithuania today a column of four Lithuanian military vehicles pulled into the fuel station we were using. Saw one guy googling our reg plate. In the shop they were buying hot dogs, one of them tried to get past me from behind and said in perfect English “excuse me”, I said sorry and he immediately said “no, don’t be sorry”. They were nice young lads and perhaps for my benefit all spoke English around me. Great memory.

As for the rest of Europe, still got just over five months to go. I’ll let you know if they announce the end of the world


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 11, 2022)

groyne said:


> We went via the tunnel, they just asked if we'd turned the gas off when where going and drove straight off at Calais. It was the same coming back, except they didn't ask about the gas.
> 
> If you want potholes, turn off any motorway in Portugal.


The immigration checks are done in Dover by the French so no further checks are necessary upon arrival in Calais.


----------



## GMJ (Apr 12, 2022)

Canalsman said:


> The immigration checks are done in Dover by the French so no further checks are necessary upon arrival in Calais.


My reading was that they didn't ask about gas in Calais on the route back, prior to boarding the train...


----------



## groyne (Apr 12, 2022)

You are right GMJ.  We just showed our passports for the immigration checks. 
Coming back, we where asked if we'd like to take an earlier train, so after negociating  all the bollards and traffic calming, we drove straight onto the train.


----------

